# Funny/Strange things you find in Excel Help Files



## MrKowz (Jan 7, 2011)

Throughout my "research" at work, I browse through Excel help files and come across some really strange examples that are in there.

For example:

In the EntireColumn Property help file, they have:


```
[B]Example[/B]
 
This example sets the value of the first cell in the column that contains the active cell. The example must be run from a worksheet.
 

<CODE>ActiveCell.[B]EntireColumn[/B].Cells(1, 1).Value = 5</CODE>
```
</PRE>

I'm thinking to myself, "Thats odd, Cells(1, ActiveCell.Column).Value = 5 seems more clean/effecient. Why not use an example like ActiveCell.EntireColumn.Copy?"

Anything else any of you have run across that strikes you as odd or COMPLETELY ineffecient?
</PRE>


----------



## Norie (Jan 7, 2011)

They have Help files?

Where?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 7, 2011)

Read the 2007 offline Help files about defined names...


----------



## MrKowz (Jan 7, 2011)

rorya said:


> Read the 2007 offline Help files about defined names...


What's in a name (name: A word or string of characters that represents a  cell, range of cells, formula, or constant value. Use easy-to-understand names,  such as Products, to refer to hard to understand ranges, such as  Sales!C20:C30.)? That which we call a cell range, function,  constant, or table would tally and toil just as sweetly, methinks. But nay,  don't take me at my word. Read what follows that is writ, to master all manner  of names that befit.

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool...a new reference to give people who tell me Excel help isn't worth reading (and would rather just ask me how )
I though MrKowz was just making a comment _about_ the content


----------



## xenou (Jan 8, 2011)

I want Mr. Kowz' "research" position.


----------



## MrKowz (Jan 8, 2011)

xenou said:


> I want Mr. Kowz' "research" position.



My time on the forums here I tell my boss is my "research" to help build the spreadsheet I created and maintain for them.  So to make it look like I'm actually doing work in Excel, I'll load a help file and read through it, load another read through it, etc... all between helping on the forums.

Not the best job in the world, but at least these forums keep me sane.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 8, 2011)

MrKowz said:


> My time on the forums here I tell my boss is my "research"



TBH, that's a great idea... 
If I ever found myself in a role with minions reliant to any extent on Excel I would insist they spend 1 hour a day on an Board like this.  The end result would be a huge net gain in overall productivity/efficiency.


----------



## Lewiy (Jan 10, 2011)

Not odd or inefficient, but just plain wrong – Excel 2007 help files on dates:<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o>



> Microsoft Office Excel stores dates as sequential numbers that are called serial values. For example, in Microsoft Office Excel for Windows, January 1, 1900 is serial number 1, and January 1, 2008 is serial number 39448 because it is 39,448 days after January 1, 1900.


<o></o>
<o></o>
01/01/2008 is serial number 39,448 because it is *39447* days after 01/01/1900. You could call me pedantic, but it matters!

<o></o>


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 10, 2011)

DonkeyOte said:


> TBH, that's a great idea...
> If I ever found myself in a role with minions reliant to any extent on Excel I would insist they spend 1 hour a day on an Board like this.  The end result would be a huge net gain in overall productivity/efficiency.



Absolutely. I'm one of many who have learned heaps here. Definitely faster / more directed than trying to get the same from a book. Still have a long way to go though.

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 10, 2011)

When I eventually get round to having enough work to take on full-time employees, I will state in contract terms that a significant proportion of income (bonus) is based on achieving 30 posts per month (average) among my preferred excel forums!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 10, 2011)

Put my name down.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not going to pay £ per post Rory.  You'd bankrupt us!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, then never mind.


----------



## MrKowz (Jan 10, 2011)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I'm not going to pay £ per post Rory. You'd bankrupt us!


 
You could probably pay Rory in ale! Every x-amount of posts, he gets one!  And what is great is that by maintaining his inebriation, his posts will be amazing!


----------



## RoryA (Jan 10, 2011)

Shame my normal state is over .26 I guess.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 10, 2011)

MrKowz said:


> You could probably pay Rory in ale! Every x-amount of posts, he gets one!


Might as well call in the administrators...


----------



## MrKowz (Jan 10, 2011)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Might as well call in the administrators...


 
Ok, for every x-amount of people he actually helps.


----------



## VoG (Jan 10, 2011)

That window ('blip') that you showed is actually very narrow for my intake of gin. Sensible answers from me can only be expected from 19:10 to 19:20.


----------



## ChrisOswald (Jan 10, 2011)

Lewiy said:


> Not odd or inefficient, but just plain wrong – Excel 2007 help files on dates:<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> <o></o>
> <o></o>
> <o></o>
> ...


 
Actually, it's 39446 days after 1/1/1900 : day 60 (2/29/1900) never happened.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 11, 2011)

MrKowz - love that cartoon!



rorya said:


> Shame my normal state is over .26 I guess.



Wow - what happens if you ever hit .13? Do you develop telekinetic powers?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd probably go into withdrawal.


----------



## Domski (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd probably go into a bar 

Dom


----------



## snowblizz (Jan 11, 2011)

Domski said:


> I'd probably go into a bar
> 
> Dom


Ouch!

Did it hurt?

 I'll get my coat.


----------



## Domski (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh dear, and there was me thinking the ******* jokes had been put away for another year.


----------

